

Hacking DNA - cianestro
http://hackaday.com/2008/01/05/24c3-hacking-dna/

======
plainOldText
I believe biological computers of today resemble the era of big old computers
that fitted many rooms. It is hard accessible and very difficult to predict.

After all Alan Kay was right "The best way to predict the future is to invent
it."

